# Whatsit for the Super Bowl



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, so it's not for the Super Bowl.  That was a ruse to get football addicts to look.

It's just a Whatsit.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 5, 2012)

That foundation stuff women smear all over their faces because they think we care


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

*moving to macro gallery*


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)

Time for a hint:

You eat it.


----------



## paigew (Feb 7, 2012)

hmm...
brown sugar?
some sort of spice?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 7, 2012)

cinnamon?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> cinnamon?


----------

